# Aep bass



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Hit up a pond today with two friends, caught 26 bass total and I know I personally missed at least a dozen. All were small, caught on plastics and jigs. Saw a lot of campers
And fisherman, anyone get into some bigger fish? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Love2kayak said:


> anyone get into some bigger fish?


I will when I get there.


----------



## Labdaddy3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Was down there last week. Caught more crappie than bass.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

We were down there last weekend and Friday was slow. Sat. was alot better. Hit up one lake in the afternoon until dark and caught about 30 a piece with a 22 1/2 incher I caught on and jig n pig. All in all it was a great weekend!


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds good can't wait to get back, sat is last day of work for 90 days and I think I'll have to go stay a few nights with the yak. Im jealous, I need to find me a crappie pond out there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm headed up tomorrow evening and fishing all day Saturday. Hoping catch a few fish and maybe find a mushroom or two...


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Campsite C has good crappie fishing.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Im thinking about heading down in the morning..which ponds can I catch bass from the bank? Any other info I could get would be very much appreciated. Thanks


Basshunter

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Fishing went great yesterday. Scoured out and fished three new ponds. Between three of us, we easily caught 70+ bass, the biggest being 3.9lbs. Saw some females on the nest. Also caught some dandy bluegill on rubber worm.


----------



## Nathan21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find a good online map that shows where all of the ponds are? I used to work out at The Wilds and I know there are a lot of "private" ponds. I just want to find a couple good ponds off of the beaten path. There are something like 600 lakes an ponds so I know there are plenty to choose from. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nathan,

Go here, this is a general map that will show you mostly current borders and restricted access areas: http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/pdf/2010_ReCreation_Land_Map_8-5-11_.pdf

Then, just have that map pulled up while using Google Earth - find a pond on Google earth, make sure it's within the borders on map above - then fish it =)

Of course though, the map above may go out of date soon - always look for the no access signs..


----------



## Nathan21 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks TS, looks like this is what I was looking for.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Same lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

